# Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?



## katnikpauer (4. März 2013)

Hallo erstmal.
Bin neu hier. Meine Teichfolie ist aufgrund des Alters schon relativ spröde und hat viele Risse und Löcher. Daher möchte bzw. muss ich die Folie tauschen.

Hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht; hoffentlich bring ich meine Ideen richtig rüber.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Kopf_kratzen13.gif

Wasser bis auf 40-50cm auspumpen und einen Teil davon in ein Planschbecken zum Zwischenlagern.
Danach auf einer Seite einen Holzpfosten (5/8er Staffel) einige Male in die Folie eindrehen/einwickeln. Dann an den umwickelten Staffel links und rechts eine Schraubzwinge ansetzen und von der gegenüberliegenden Seite mittels Seilwinde o.ä. nach Möglichkeit bis weit über die Hälfte des Teiches rüberziehen.
Diese Stellung so halten. Nun das neue Flies von aussen nach innen (zur Teichmitte hin) ausrollen. Mit der neuen Folie muss das selbe passieren. auch von aussen zur Mitte hin ausrollen.
Nun die Seilwinde wieder loslassen und von der anderen Seite her das selbe mit dem Holzpfosten machen. Wieder anziehen. Aber diesmal so weit, dass man die eingerollte Folie und das Flies sehen kann. Nun einfach das Flies ausrollen und im Anschluss die Folie auch.
Somit sollte sich nun Flies und Folie "NEU" unterhalb der alten Folie befinden.
Seilwinde wieder lösen. Nun kann man die alte Folie einfach anheben, zerschneiden und stückchenweise entfernen bzw. mit der Seilwinde einfach rausziehen.

Hoffentlich konnte ich meine Ideen halbwegs verständlich rüberbringen.

Meint ihr, das könnte klappen und wann sollte ich das machen? Wann wären die Fische relativ "belastbar"? ich hätte da so an ende April gedacht....


bin auf eure Rückmeldungen gespannt

Gruss

Martin


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

Hey Martin,

herzlich Willkommen 

Warum denn so umständlich? Weißt Du wie schwer Folie ist, wenn noch Wasser im Teich ist? Die wirst Du nie und nimmer angehoben bekommen. Und wenn ja, kann es sein, dass sie reißt (hast ja gesagt "spröde und rissig").

Hol Dir ein Ausweichquartier (alter Pool, Faltbecken o.ä.), pumpe dort das Wasser rein und setze die Fische dazu.
Und dann kannste ganz in Ruhe den Teich leeren und neues Vlies wie auch Folie verlegen.

So'n Affenzirkus mit Winde und so würde ich nicht machen. Die Fische kriegen doch nen Treffer.

Zeig doch mal wie Dein Teich aussieht  ... wir sind immer ganz scharf auf Bildchen 


Mandy


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

Habe letztens erst in der Baumarkt Werbung irgendwo so ein Aufblas- Pool vür unter 40 € gesehen da passen locker 5.000 liter rein incl. deiner Tiere und Pflanzen.
Wenn du nur den oberen Teil des Wassers nimmst hast du recht sauberes Wasser mit genug Reserven das deine Tiere das die nächsten Tage überstehen.
Dann den Rest Dreck und Wasser raus, Folie raus und alles neu.
Wenn alles gut läuft und Vorbereitet ist, dann ist das eine Arbeit von einem Tag

mfg René


----------



## samorai (4. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

Hallo Martin!
Was willst Du dir antuen? Warum zerschneidest Du die alte Folie nicht gleich? Oder ist die Folie mit dem Vlies verklebt worden,dann sicherlich nur in den oberen Bereich gegen eventuelles abrutschen.Mit den Fischen ist alles richtig,pack noch ne Sauerstoffpumpe dazu.
Wenn das alte Flies nicht allzudolle Beschädigungen aufweißt,dann lass es lieber drin,allerlei Wurzeln werden ihren Weg darin schon gefunden haben,Du machst sonst mehr kaputt(Ufer,Steilhänge u.a.). Lege die neuen Schichten oben rauf und wenn Du den Teich verändern möchtest ist es letzt endlich egal,doppelt hält besser.

LG Ron!


----------



## katnikpauer (4. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

Alles schön und gut, aber ich denke da auch an die Kleinstlebewesen und Wasserläufen und __ Schnecken und und und...die Brauch ich ja alle um die Wasserqualität zu erhalten....

Nö, dass mit dem wegziehen würde bestimmt gehen, weil ich es im Vorjahr schon mal gemacht habe, um so eine Art Pylonen zur Abgrenzung zu setzen, aber das seht ihr dann an den Bildern ( die ich hochlade,  sobald ich zum PC kann....)
Einfacher wäre natürlich die Lösung mit dem pool....mal überlegen

Im übrigen sind die Seerosen  an die 15 Jahre alt, die werden schon einiges an Wurzeln am Boden haben, wo sich ja auch einiges an Getier verstecken wird (nützliches Getier! Denk ich mal...)

Was denkt ihr, wann kann ich starten? Nach Wassertemperatur und Lufttemperatur damit sich die neue Folie schön anlegt....wieviel grad sollten beide haben?




Aber danke erstmals für die raschen Antworten....


----------



## samorai (4. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

Hi Martin!
Habe so etwas noch nie gemacht, weiß aber aus Berufserfahrungen her(Dachklempner) ab 15 Grad(bei Dir Wassertemperatur) und voller Sonne sollte es schon gehen. Wenn Du bei der Aktion oft ins Wasser greifen mußt würde ich noch ein paar Grade drauf legen 18-20.
Ein Teichsauger oder Industriesauger ist wohl nicht vorhanden,mit den Du die letzten Liter aussaugen kannst?Zusammen mit Deinen Seerosen in paar Tuppen (Speissbehälter) einlagern,getrennt von den Fischen.

Nachtrag: im Dachbereich gibt auch Folien die Verschweißt werden,aber auch die Dachpappe ist viel besser zu händeln.

LG Ron!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

Hallo Martin,
klick mal bei mir in der Signatur in Teichumbau, ich habe das so ähnlich gelöst.
Mir ging es auch darum, möglichst alle Kleinlebewesen, wie Libellenlarven, __ Wasserläufer,
__ Schnecken usw. zu retten.

LG Markus


----------



## katnikpauer (5. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

guten Morgen

Pumpe ist vorhanden (Gardena Teichfilter) mit ca 2000lt/h und könnte mir von der Feuerwehr auch noch eine Tauchpumpe holen. Also die geschätzten 10000lt sind in 2-3 Stunden sicher im Auffangbecken (ja, ich werde es wohl so machen, wie von euch empfohlen...). Auffangbecken hab ich schon in aussicht; ein pool mit 4,5m durchmessen und einen Meter hoch....sollten rein rechnerisch an die 5000lt reinpassen. na ja, vielleicht brauch ich noch einen 2. dazu......
fische und einen Teil der Pflanzen dazu.
Dazu sollte ich wohl gleich in der Früh anfangen, damit bei der größten Hitze/wärme die neue Folie leicht und geschmeidig wird und sich gut anpasst. 
vom Zeitaufwand her sollte sich das tatsächlich in einem Tag ausgehen.

DANKE


----------



## Digicat (5. März 2013)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern: Könnte es so funktionieren?*

Servus Martin

Herzlich Willkommen

Also wenn du Dir die Arbeit antun willst, eine neue Folie unter die Alte zu ziehen würde ich es im Sinne der Kleinstlebewesen, der vielen Larven (__ Libellen, etc.) und der Mikrobiologie befürworten.

Hut ab vor deinem Naturschutz gedanken ... Danke ...

Ich will dich aber durch mein Schreiben nicht in Nöte bringen ... mach es so wie es für Dich am gangbarsten ist und halt auch "relativ" schonend für das "Getier" im Teich.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder ... von jetzt und auch vom unterziehen der neuen Folie.


----------

